# Well... that's that...



## Bigrob (May 18, 2017)

Good luck everyone. Let's hope that "Bloody Monday" isn't too Bloody.

Fingers crossed but expectations are low.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 18, 2017)

Here's to a Wyndham free weekend (and a long one to boot)!


----------



## Avislo (May 19, 2017)

*From the new site:*

*Hold tight, we’ll be back.*
A new vacation planning experience is on its way! We’re currently in the process of changing to brand-new systems. Thank you for your patience while we make exciting upgrades to your owner website.

In the meantime … sit back, relax, and get ready for an enhanced online experience.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 19, 2017)

I hope the system comes back up Monday ... it could be later in the week ... like Friday ... Bloody Friday.

I have somewhat _LOW EXPECTATIONS _for some strange reasons_. _

Truly hope I am wrong and this is a smooth transition to a new, better, faster, easy to use owner interface which reduces operating costs and allows 24 hour booking and system access.


----------



## Avislo (May 19, 2017)

*Got into the old website a few minutes ago.  It seems to have some functions*

*Reservation and Financial Systems Currently Unavailable*


Our reservation system is currently unavailable as we complete our system upgrades and enhanced owner website. The upgrades are expected to take place through the entire weekend.

As such, you will not be able to make, modify or cancel any CLUB WYNDHAM Plus transactions online or over the phone until the upgrades are complete.

Transactions will resume once the revamped website launches, so be sure to stay tuned to be among the first to experience your upgraded owner website!


----------



## nicemann (May 19, 2017)

Avislo said:


> *Got into the old website a few minutes ago.  It seems to have some functions*
> 
> *Reservation and Financial Systems Currently Unavailable*
> 
> ...



Yep it is still like that way right now.  Surprised they didn't just take it all the way down.


----------



## scootr5 (May 19, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Yep it is still like that way right now.  Surprised they didn't just take it all the way down.



I was glad, as it allowed me to get a screenshot of a reservation with confirmation number for something I booked last night (when Glacier Canyon had tons of fall and winter weekend availability showing up as people cancelled reservations).


----------



## chapjim (May 19, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> Good luck everyone. Let's hope that "Bloody Monday" isn't too Bloody.
> 
> Fingers crossed but expectations are low.



Yep.  We've been pushed out of the airplane and we're freefalling, hoping our parachutes will open.

Meanwhile, the old site is still open "read only."


----------



## schoolmarm (May 19, 2017)

So did anyone else make a bunch of reservations yesterday (and took screen shots of them)?  I think that the "make a bunch of transactions in one day" goes away with the new site.  And they gave me more points as an adjustment when they re-aligned my use year. Sooooo....hello NYC (three times this summer instead of just once AND for New Years week), and Old Town Alexandria for January.  Was going to nab Chicago in February but it was a split reservation and I'll wait for the new system. 

Forgot to screen shot my "Points status".  Hope I don't need it.


----------



## wjappraise (May 19, 2017)

schoolmarm said:


> Forgot to screen shot my "Points status".  Hope I don't need it.



You can still get current point status from old site.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schoolmarm (May 19, 2017)

THANKS!


----------



## Avislo (May 19, 2017)

schoolmarm said:


> So did anyone else make a bunch of reservations yesterday (and took screen shots of them)?  I think that the "make a bunch of transactions in one day" goes away with the new site.  And they gave me more points as an adjustment when they re-aligned my use year. Sooooo....hello NYC (three times this summer instead of just once AND for New Years week), and Old Town Alexandria for January.  Was going to nab Chicago in February but it was a split reservation and I'll wait for the new system.
> 
> Forgot to screen shot my "Points status".  Hope I don't need it.



Wise move on picking up some great reservations for you.  With the amount of available reservations apparently coming back to the system at least briefly, this could take a chunk of points from the existing credit pool that Wyndham wants retired.


----------



## ronandjoan (May 19, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> I hope the system comes back up Monday ... it could be later in the week ... like Friday ... Bloody Friday.
> 
> I have somewhat _LOW EXPECTATIONS _for some strange reasons_. _
> 
> Truly hope I am wrong and this is a smooth transition to a new, better, faster, easy to use owner interface which reduces operating costs and allows 24 hour booking and system access.



Yes, Linda, we can hope.  I tried twice in the last few weeks to register on the new site and could not get any confirmation that it happened.


----------



## Ozlander (May 19, 2017)

Last time they tried to do this, it only took them 6 months to get it right.


----------



## Braindead (May 19, 2017)

Here's my odds !

99.99 to 1 new website up 12:00 AM Monday. Only website needed

.01 to 1  old website up and we are still using to make reservations


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 19, 2017)

ronandjoan said:


> Yes, Linda, we can hope.  I tried twice in the last few weeks to register on the new site and could not get any confirmation that it happened.



Tried to register .... ME, TOO! ... after 45-60 minutes and some length of times on the phone .. I just scream and hangup. Several times.

Seems there might be a problem with multiple Member numbers in 1 name.


----------



## ecwinch (May 19, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Here's my odds !
> 
> 99.99 to 1 new website up 12:00 AM Monday. Only website needed
> 
> .01 to 1  old website up and we are still using to make reservations



I would take those odds. My betting line is 2 to 1 that we rollback to the old system within 72 hrs.


----------



## Braindead (May 19, 2017)

Did I do that backwards ?
I meant you bet a $1.OO you only get .01 cent back if we end up back with the old website. Extremely likely. You make a winning bet but lose money.

New website up at 12:00 AM Monday is the long shot


----------



## Braindead (May 19, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> I would take those odds. My betting line is 2 to 1 that we rollback to the old system within 72 hrs.


I would take you up. I bet $100.00 that we do rollback to the old system within 72 hrs. If we do rollback to the old system you give me $200.00


----------



## wjappraise (May 19, 2017)

My forecast is that the new website will roll out, come hell or highwater.  Wyndham has a motivation:  $99 guest fees by the tens of thousands will be added within 48 hours of the rollout.  Customer satisfaction and BBB ratings mean NOTHING to Wyndham.  $$$ mean EVERYTHING to the Owner Care folks, and the CEO and board, and stock holders.


----------



## paxsarah (May 19, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> My forecast is that the new website will roll out, come hell or highwater.  Wyndham has a motivation:  $99 guest fees by the tens of thousands will be added within 48 hours of the rollout.  Customer satisfaction and BBB ratings mean NOTHING to Wyndham.  $$$ mean EVERYTHING to the Owner Care folks, and the CEO and board, and stock holders.



In the long term Wyndham is looking forward to those $99 fees rolling in; however, I think everyone who's been paying attention has already paid their $99 (or canceled overlapping reservations), and I don't think much is going to happen in the first 48 hours of the new site to tip off those people who haven't paid attention what's going on. After 48 hours, though, there should be a field day for people looking to snag all those auto-cancellations.


----------



## 55plus (May 19, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> My forecast is that the new website will roll out, come hell or highwater.  Wyndham has a motivation:  $99 guest fees by the tens of thousands will be added within 48 hours of the rollout.  Customer satisfaction and BBB ratings mean NOTHING to Wyndham.  $$$ mean EVERYTHING to the Owner Care folks, and the CEO and board, and stock holders.



As a Wyndham stockholder the changes may be good. As a Wyndham timeshare owner the changes don't impact our business. I'm glad I didn't acquire contracts across the Wyndham inventory. We own where we need ARP for what we do to pay our maintenance fees.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 19, 2017)

And few readers here will lose those "overlapping 6 months out" reservations.

And THOSE "nonTUG reading" Wyndham owners WILL BE SEARCHING the internet to hang Wyndham. Those owners with a Sat-Sat having the FOLLOW week being a FRI-FRI .. for their July 4th Holiday 2 week vacation cancelled due to the overlap ... 6 weeks before the 14 day before checkin overlap ... because the owner did NOT put 1 reservation in wife's name and the other in the husband's name when he made them MONTHS ago.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 19, 2017)

Hasn't Wyndham been email those with overlapping reservations?


----------



## wjappraise (May 19, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Hasn't Wyndham been email those with overlapping reservations?



Likely they have, but based upon the reactions here on TUG, a good 5% of owners do not get email from Wyndham.  It might be due to wrong email address, or spam filters set too high.  But 5% across an owner base of 500,000 will result in some who have no idea what changes have been made.  And they will not know until they login to check on the two rooms they booked at 13 months for their once-a-year vacation, only to find that one or both rooms were cancelled by The Great Oz of Wyndham.


----------



## CO skier (May 19, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> In the long term Wyndham is looking forward to those $99 fees rolling in;


Short term and long term, the vast majority of any increased revenue from guest fees will come from Wyndham picking the pockets of megarenters who put the first GC in a dummy name until they find the guest who will ultimately stay in the unit, then pay for another GC to change the reservation from the dummy name.


----------



## scootr5 (May 19, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> And they will not know until they login to check on the two rooms they booked at 13 months for their once-a-year vacation, only to find that one or both rooms were cancelled by The Great Oz of Wyndham.



Or more likely, until they show up at the resort.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 19, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> Or more likely, until they show up at the resort.


Only if they haven't had an overlapping reservation in the last several years.  I would think they would know that by 14 days before they need to change one of the reservation or lose it.  If not they would have arrived to a cancelled reservation even without this latest change.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 19, 2017)

Did I understand wrongly that ARP reservation can overlap?


----------



## Avislo (May 19, 2017)

It is my understanding that a overlapping definition does not have a exception for ARP/RARP/RP.


----------



## BFields47 (May 19, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Tried to register .... ME, TOO! ... after 45-60 minutes and some length of times on the phone .. I just scream and hangup. Several times.
> 
> Seems there might be a problem with multiple Member numbers in 1 name.



Registration was a pain for me as well. It's a hit or miss.  I place my bet it'll crash in the first few hours and they won't know how to fix.  Just hope they have a good way to recover to the old system.

Knowing how IT is nowadays, probably created by underpaid and inexperienced programmers in India who have absolutely no clue about timeshare.  Just to save a couple of $$$.

Hope they retained some of the original folks from the old website.  Despite its lack of ARP bookings it was quite a solid system.  They had a few hiccups in the beginning but I was still impressed.

Yet I'm praying for a successful transition and look forward to hopefully booking arp without an agent.


----------



## ronparise (May 19, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> In the long term Wyndham is looking forward to those $99 fees rolling in; however, I think everyone who's been paying attention has already paid their $99 (or canceled overlapping reservations), and I don't think much is going to happen in the first 48 hours of the new site to tip off those people who haven't paid attention what's going on. After 48 hours, though, there should be a field day for people looking to snag all those auto-cancellations.



The 99 guest fees and the 19 transaction fees go to the club, not to wyndham


----------



## scootr5 (May 19, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Did I understand wrongly that ARP reservation can overlap?



During ARP you can make any reservations you want and have points for, even exceeding the 10 unit limit. As I understand the new policies you still only have 48 hours to put guest names (or other owner) on them.


----------



## scootr5 (May 19, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Only if they haven't had an overlapping reservation in the last several years.  I would think they would know that by 14 days before they need to change one of the reservation or lose it.  If not they would have arrived to a cancelled reservation even without this latest change.



Good point, although I've run in to plenty of owners that do t understand the reservation rules.


----------



## paxsarah (May 19, 2017)

ronparise said:


> The 99 guest fees and the 19 transaction fees go to the club, not to wyndham



I was less responding to that part of the post and more to the expectation that Wyndham (or the club) would be raking in those $99 fees by the tens of thousands in the first 48 hours after the new system goes live. My counter was that people either already paid that $99 (or changed owner names) or they're still not going to be paying attention until after their overlapping reservations get cancelled.


----------



## Braindead (May 19, 2017)

It's a little telling that the old site is still up.

Did Hilton keep their old owner site up when they rolled out their new website ? I thought they had both sites up and owners could make reservations on either site for a couple of months.  Our new big boss did come from Hilton


----------



## CO skier (May 19, 2017)

Braindead said:


> It's a little telling that the old site is still up.
> 
> Did Hilton keep their old owner site up when they rolled out their new website ? I thought they had both sites up and owners could make reservations on either site for a couple of months.  Our new big boss did come from Hilton


I do not think that the old site is "up" any more now than the new site was "up" prior to today.


----------



## cayman01 (May 19, 2017)

Though I have my doubts I am hoping for a smooth transition. I hope the new site works well and problems are held to a minimum. Unfortunately there are going to be a lot of people who lose vacations due to the new rules and not knowing about them. I hope Wyndham at least has some contingency plan for them, whether it be point refunds or something else.

I think keeping the old site running til the kinks get worked out of the new one would be smart, but not sure that wil be possible.  Can the new rules be patched into the old system? Seems they have their hands full as it stands now.


----------



## Braindead (May 19, 2017)

Prepare for the worst and hope for the best. Is very appropriate in this case


----------



## CO skier (May 19, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Can the new rules be patched into the old system? Seems they have their hands full as it stands now.


It seems they are having enough difficulty patching the new rules into the new system.


----------



## geist1223 (May 19, 2017)

Good luck Wyndham Folks. Wyndham did an "upgrade" to the Worldmark System in March. Two months later and many people are still having problems.


----------



## Avislo (May 19, 2017)

At this point, the new website probably is probably complete awaiting official release with the exception of reservations and related issues.

End of Day 1, Wyndham is still sending confirmation e-mails.


----------



## ecwinch (May 20, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I would take you up. I bet $100.00 that we do rollback to the old system within 72 hrs. If we do rollback to the old system you give me $200.00


Odds are either "for" or "against" something happening. I believe it is twice as likely that we will rollback, but I am not offering a "for" bet...


----------



## wjappraise (May 20, 2017)

It looks like old site is now shut down.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (May 20, 2017)

Braindead said:


> It's a little telling that the old site is still up.
> 
> Did Hilton keep their old owner site up when they rolled out their new website ? I thought they had both sites up and owners could make reservations on either site for a couple of months.  Our new big boss did come from Hilton



As of Saturday morning, the old site is no longer up. I'm guessing the URL for the new site will be the same as the old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (May 20, 2017)

CO skier said:


> I do not think that the old site is "up" any more now than the new site was "up" prior to today.



As of a few minutes ago, called Customer Service (options 3 then 2).  They are answering phones.  May be able to get in to accounts on and off throughout today and tomorrow.  for reservations. Some accounts are coming up but it is real slow.  Five minutes or more they are not staying on the phone long enough to get into the account at this point.  Data has been  transferred. Some tests have been run  this morning.

If they do come up for period of time throughout the day and tomorrow, I guess the 48 hour overlapping guest pass period would start.


----------



## Avislo (May 20, 2017)

Sorry about this post, but people that what to take the bet talked about earlier might want to jump on the side that the site will be functioning with bumps along the way.


----------



## md8287 (May 20, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Hasn't Wyndham been email those with overlapping reservations?


I have to give credit to Wyndham. We had overlapping reservations and received:

General emails all got warning about overlaps. 
Email to us telling us we have at least 1 set of overlapping reservations. 
Recorded call to tell us we still had at least one overlapping res. 
Good proactive job Wyndham. And yes I am a procrastinator and yes I fixed them on the last day.


----------



## Avislo (May 20, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/CLUBWYNDHAM/

The chat feature appears to be up and running.  However, no one is responding.


----------



## md8287 (May 20, 2017)

I wouldn't touch any data, even if it looks functional, before they announce it's good to go as I can only imagine the amount of resets they do this weekend.


----------



## Braindead (May 20, 2017)

Hope everything goes smoothly. But here's a brief history why I'm so pessimistic on Wyndham IT
Purchased a contract at the end of January. When the points showed up online 2 days later they have a July 1st start date with use year ending June 30 2018 even though all of our contracts already had a 12 31 end use years. Went back to sales office and stated I'm not buying a contract with no points for 5 months. Called owner care. Was told it would be corrected in minutes and use year would be changed also with current points. Received email 15 minutes later stating they added points to current use year ending 12 31 2017 but could not change use year on new contract because of the big realignment by another department but it would be done by the end of March. In the past few weeks some of you have posted your use years were realigned without any request to do so. I requested the new contract be realigned and it wasn't done till this week over 3 months later.

Early February made second purchase along with enrolling PICs to get VIP Platinum. Sales stated we want you to have real member number. Let's put this purchase in a developer member number and request the member numbers be merged getting rid of your resale 999 number. Request was put in merge member numbers. Was told to allow 2 weeks for the merger.

Did follow up a couple of times with no action through March. Early April I called in and started with title department. After about 4 transfers to different departments. I was informed that they would expedite the request but that I had too many contracts. This is when I was informed that as a result of audits there's a new rule of 10 contract max per member number. I know which department this is and who stated it but will not reveal it here. The irony is they even counted my bonus point contracts. 

In early May I was informed there's a glitch in the internal system preventing the merger of our member numbers. Also there's a team working on our merger. REALLY A TEAM TO MERGE 2 MEMBER NUMBERS.

This week after hassling for over three months our use year gets realigned, finally receive credit for Platinum discounts on some reservations.

This week THEY DO THE MERGER BACKWARDS SO WE STILL HAVE THE 999 MEMBER NUMBER. NOW ONLY THE 999 NUMBER AFTER IT WAS WYNDHAM SALES THAT WANTED TO GET RID OF IT. Am told this is being fixed. I don't know what our account will look like when the system comes up.

After spending over 100k this is how they treated a new Platinum VIP Member the last three and a half months


----------



## CO skier (May 20, 2017)

Avislo said:


> If they do come up for period of time throughout the day and tomorrow, I guess the 48 hour overlapping guest pass period would start.


Since we are placing bets, my bet is that there will be one more reminder about Guest Certificates as part of an official announcement declaring the new system operational.  That is when the 48 hour begins.

If the duplicate reservation cancellations are still a manual process under the new system, there may be a less than strict enforcement at 48 hours for at least a little while.

This is just a complete guess, do not rely on it if you still have duplicate reservations that may get cancelled.


----------



## Avislo (May 20, 2017)

Braindead said:


> ... "credit for Platinum discounts on some reservations."



Do you know if it only giving Platinum discounts/upgrades on the developer/PIC points?

It appears you may have picked up a account restriction somewhere along the line.  I am beginning to wonder is people with multiple accounts are being handled on a case by case bases.  What is happening to the goose may or may not be happening to the gander.

Different point:  I am not betting anything on the duplicate guest certificate issue.  You are right, if duplicate issues are their, take care of the matter and do not gamble on it.


----------



## Avislo (May 20, 2017)

Up and running.  Just booked National Harbor in the discount window:

Passed on a 3 Bedroom deluxe for up two weeks May 27 to June 10, 2017.

Took the June 15, 2017 reservation

Just push 3 then 2, no wait.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

I just get an error, no access.  It also says it is going back down a 6 pm EDT.


----------



## scootr5 (May 20, 2017)

I've got a room in the booking process, but no owner available to select. 

I'm not sure which is better - no owner, or me and the woman I didn't know.


----------



## Avislo (May 20, 2017)

You are getting a interesting set of selections, now I feel lucky on the ones I got up.


----------



## bendadin (May 20, 2017)

I'm in and poking around. I wanted to see if I could find a 4 bedroom WBC in December. I am missing two days so that plan isn't going to work. 

My contracts and points are not showing but I do like the drop down menu for unit sizes with the calendar so you can see what you are up against.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

what are you using for browers?

Never mind, Chrome doesn't work. 

Explorer got me logged in at least.  So if you have another browers that works or doesn't work, can you note it here.


----------



## bendadin (May 20, 2017)

Has anyone found RCI?


----------



## bendadin (May 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> what are you using for browers?
> 
> Never mind, Chrome doesn't work.
> 
> Explorer got me logged in at least.  So if you have another browers that works or doesn't work, can you note it here.



I'm using Chrome but I can't get anything to work in the drop down menu under owners when trying to book something.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I'm using Chrome but I can't get anything to work in the drop down menu under owners when trying to book something.



Can you try IE.  Everything I have tried is working so far.  Boy it gives you BIG warnings on duplicate reservations.  What does drive me nuts is the font size if the the visually impaired (Can they NOT get the text any LARGER) and you need to scroll just to check availability, as it takes a few pages, from what used to be displayed on a single screen.

If anyone figures out how to ADD an upgrade request let me know.  I can get to my reservation list, but there is nothing clickable or linked to click through and upgrade from that page.  So I guess I don't know how to add a guest either.


----------



## bendadin (May 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Can you try IE.  Everything I have tried is working so far.  Boy it gives you BIG warnings on duplicate reservations.  What does drive me nuts is the font size if the the visually impaired (Can they NOT get the text any LARGER) and you need to scroll just to check availability, as it takes a few pages, from what used to be displayed on a single screen.
> 
> If anyone figures out how to ADD an upgrade request let me know.  I can get to my reservation list, but there is nothing clickable or linked to click through and upgrade from that page.  So I guess I don't know how to add a guest either.



I just tried IE and I am stuck at the same blank box for the owner when making a reservation. But then again, I'm 100% resale. My account might not be high enough on the list. lol


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Has anyone found RCI?



Under My Ownership is an Exchanges Tab, you access RCI from here.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I just tried IE and I am stuck at the same blank box for the owner when making a reservation. But then again, I'm 100% resale. My account might not be high enough on the list. lol



My dropdown names are there, but my upper case and lower case version are NOT there, just all uppercase NOW. So I have lot 2 of my 5 unique names.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 20, 2017)

I can't find my point status, and it is also alerting me to points expiring that I know I don't have. And my husband's name is still incorrect.


----------



## bnoble (May 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Under My Ownership is an Exchanges Tab, you access RCI from here.


Thanks! 


lhumes7 said:


> I can't find my point status


I can't either, and I know it used to be there...I probably haven't clicked on everything yet, but it I still can't find available points.


----------



## chapjim (May 20, 2017)

Just made a reservation for 4th of July week in a 3BR Deluxe unit at Bonnet Creek.  Upgraded from a 1BR Deluxe.

If someone has figured out how to enter a guest, please post it.

Also, at least on my account, they "normalized" the different versions of the two owners on the account.  No more CAPS/lower case; no more middle initials.


----------



## Campbell Vaughn (May 20, 2017)

h


Avislo said:


> Up and running.  Just booked National Harbor in the discount window:
> 
> Passed on a 3 Bedroom deluxe for up two weeks May 27 to June 10, 2017.
> 
> ...


how many points did that use?


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

It just kicked me out, just prior to the 6 ET cutoff.

Outstanding Stuff I did not find

1) How to Add a guest to an EXISTING reservation
2) How to Request an upgrade for an EXISTING reservation.

Did any see how you can't view ALL unit availability for a resort, you can only do this by selecting a SINGLE Unit type.  I don't like that. Wish for a select all.  This REALLY BLOWS.  picking each unit type as a separate search.  NOT HAPPY.


I don't see a way to search all the resorts in a given area either, not good for multiple location places, e.g. Orlando.   I FOUND THIS, where you enter the resort name in location in the location BOX, there is a "View all destinations" link just below the box.


----------



## Avislo (May 20, 2017)

Campbell Vaughn said:


> h
> how many points did that use?



Passed on the 3 bedroom, did not ask.  On  the June 15, 2017 reservation 11,300.


----------



## Campbell Vaughn (May 20, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Passed on the 3 bedroom, did not ask.  On  the June 15, 2017 reservation 11,300.


wow, how many weeks is that, sorry if I missed it.


----------



## Avislo (May 20, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Just made a reservation for 4th of July week in a 3BR Deluxe unit at Bonnet Creek.  Upgraded from a 1BR Deluxe.
> 
> If someone has figured out how to enter a guest, please post it.
> 
> Also, at least on my account, they "normalized" the different versions of the two owners on the account.  No more CAPS/lower case; no more middle initials.



Call Owner Services they probably do it for you.


----------



## olivdav (May 20, 2017)

If anyone figures out how to ADD an upgrade request let me know.  I can get to my reservation list, but there is nothing clickable or linked to click through and upgrade from that page.  So I guess I don't know how to add a guest either.[/QUOTE]

Click on the reservation and you will see "Modify" or "Cancel" in upper right corner.  Select Modify and scroll down you will see an Upgrade options button.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

olivdav said:


> Click on the reservation and you will see "Modify" or "Cancel" in upper right corner.  Select Modify and scroll down you will see an Upgrade options button.



There was nothing clickable on my reservations page.  Did I just have to hover and I didn't notice the Modify or Cancel.  Or are you looking at a completely different page. My was the first tab at the top my vacations or reservations or something.  Wish I would have take a screen shot , which I did NOT.


----------



## olivdav (May 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> There was nothing clickable on my reservations page.  Did I just have to hover and I didn't notice the Modify or Cancel.  Or are you looking at a completely different page. My was the first tab at the top my vacations or reservations or something.  Wish I would have take a screen shot , which I did NOT.



It doesn't show as a link, I think i clicked the reservation # and it took me to a page showing reservation details


----------



## Avislo (May 20, 2017)

Campbell Vaughn said:


> wow, how many weeks is that, sorry if I missed it.



Two weeks.

Different point, look under the block "Exchanges"  took me through a number of steps into my RCI account.

Different point, the site did let me review reservations.


----------



## olivdav (May 20, 2017)

olivdav said:


> It doesn't show as a link, I think i clicked the reservation # and it took me to a page showing reservation details



I logged out and can't get back in now, but I was able to get a week at discount and cancel my full cost one.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

olivdav said:


> It doesn't show as a link, I think i clicked the reservation # and it took me to a page showing reservation details



There were NO reservation numbers on the page I was looking at, which is what puzzled me.  That is why I am wondering if there is two ways to look at your reservations, and I was wondering where you found yours, but now there is no way to check, as system is down again for the night.



Earlier message said they would be closed at 6 ET today.


----------



## bendadin (May 20, 2017)

I still can't do anything. A silly old 36K reservation, still no owner's name.


----------



## olivdav (May 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> There were NO reservation numbers on the page I was looking at, which is what puzzled me.  That is why I am wondering if there is two ways to look at your reservations, and I was wondering where you found yours, but now there is no way to check, as system is down again for the night.



It was under "My Vacations" and it showed them in blocks toward bottom of page.  I clicked somewhere in the block and it took me to another page showing the details.  There I saw where you could change name, it listed me and my wife and another block for guest.  Under that was the upgrade option, I opted in for a future one of mine.


----------



## Avislo (May 20, 2017)

The call center should still be open for reservations etc.  Don't they close at 8:00?  Maybe not.


----------



## wjappraise (May 20, 2017)

Avislo said:


> The call center should still be open for reservations etc.  Don't they close at 8:00?  Maybe not.



6:00 pm on Saturday and Sunday.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (May 20, 2017)

lhumes7 said:


> I can't find my point status, and it is also alerting me to points expiring that I know I don't have. And my husband's name is still incorrect.


I think I clicked on my ownership then on points. Points are not set up on a spread sheet. I showed 0 points available. Then you click on dates showing with 0 points. You will have several timeframes to choose from. Choose a timeframe and shows points for that timeframe. The timeframes represent what used to be each line on the point status page. 
I didn't like this at all. Hope there's a better way that I didn't see yet


----------



## wilson14 (May 20, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Up and running.  Just booked National Harbor in the discount window:
> 
> Passed on a 3 Bedroom deluxe for up two weeks May 27 to June 10, 2017.
> 
> ...



So some of you were able to login to the new site/system? If so, did you just happen to check the site at the right time and login? I'm really wanting to see what the new system looks like...hoping for another preview tomorrow.


----------



## Avislo (May 20, 2017)

wilson14 said:


> So some of you were able to login to the new site/system? If so, did you just happen to check the site at the right time and login? I'm really wanting to see what the new system looks like...hoping for another preview tomorrow.



For the on-line, got the info from this thread.  For the phone system, called the Wyndham Number, option 3 than 2, it answered.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

wilson14 said:


> So some of you were able to login to the new site/system? If so, did you just happen to check the site at the right time and login? I'm really wanting to see what the new system looks like...hoping for another preview tomorrow.



I would just try again some time tomorrow, or check in here and see if someone else has checked and logged in or not.


----------



## whitewater (May 21, 2017)

wilson14 said:


> So some of you were able to login to the new site/system? If so, did you just happen to check the site at the right time and login? I'm really wanting to see what the new system looks like...hoping for another preview tomorrow.


one person who has posted http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/the-new-club-wyndham-website.256063/


----------

